# Grizzly G0457



## Retrowood (Oct 11, 2011)

*Great review, Nice saw, I've kept this one on the radar for a while, wouldn't mind picking one up myself someday. What are your feelings about dust collection or have you hooked it up? Check your local industrial supply for blades, They will make what you want and quality typically will be better.

Retrowood*


----------



## JohnnyB (Nov 10, 2011)

Have you tried a 105 inch blade? The difference between 105 and 106 is only 1/2 inch of wheel adjustment, and the saw probably has more adjustment range than that. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice review I have a 14 inch grizzly as well and a big fan of it! Nice job.


----------



## doncutlip (Aug 30, 2008)

@Retrowood: I have a Grizzly G0458Z 2hp dust collector with cannister, and it does a fine job. I think DC is essential with a bandsaw. @JohnnyB: The guy at Grizzly sold me 105 inch blades when I bought the saw, and I just coun't get them on-but didn't try cranking the adjuster, thanks.


----------



## 2bigfeet (Jan 24, 2011)

I bought the same saw last winter and I'm quite pleased with it as well. Was thinking of getting another bigger bandsaw for resawing only and use this one for scroll work only. I'm changing blades more often than I want to.

Highland woodworking has the Wood Slicer in 106". You'll never look back.


----------



## Joeshop (Nov 12, 2009)

Don,

You could try Suffolk Machinery for Timber Wolf blades. I believe they make them to your size.

Lots of luck with your Grizzly BS

Joe


----------



## John_G (Jan 12, 2011)

i agree with Joeshop, i just ordered my first Timber Wolf blade and there all custom sized….


----------



## marcbousquet (Oct 15, 2011)

Go with Timber Wolf or woodslicer blades and skip the ones that come stock from grizzly. While I love their equipment, their bandsaw blades are junk.


----------



## doncutlip (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks all for the tip on Timber Wolf, I'll check them out. While my bigger blades are hanging in OK, my 3/8 got dull (seeing tearout) after 3 bandsaw boxes, that had me thinking I'll switch to a different vendor next time I get blades.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Don, I have this same saw as well, its been in my shop for two years now and is on of my favorite power tools for sure. Your review is like looking into a porthole, I also use Timber wolf blades and highly recommend using 1/2 re saw blade only, for band sawing boxes I like Timber wolf 3/16" 3tps blades, but I also use Carters Stabilizer with any blade smaller than 1/4". I reviewed the Carter Stabilizer in Lumber jocks review section as well and Carter web site has a great video if your interested and final just this year I purchase a re saw wood-slicer blade by Highland a bit price but a wonderful cutting blade. Good luck with your saw you've made a nice purchase for sure…BC


----------

